# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  شماره سریال

## _AHMADreza_

سلام


باید برای ازمون سراسری و پیام نور 2 باز از شنجش کارت اعباری بگیرم دیگ..


وقتی خریدم چجوری باید هر دو تا سریال رو وارد کنم ؟

----------


## Pro

تو فرم ثبت نام گزینه مربوط به پیام نور که اواخر صفحه اس تیکش رو بزنی یه قسمتی باز میشه اونجا کد رو میزنی

----------


## A.Z

> سلام
> 
> 
> باید برای ازمون سراسری و پیام نور 2 باز از شنجش کارت اعباری بگیرم دیگ..
> 
> 
> وقتی خریدم چجوری باید هر دو تا سریال رو وارد کنم ؟


سلام
من که تیک پیام نور و...رو نزدم.ولی فکر میکنم اینجوری باشه که وقتی شما تیکه گزنش پیام نور رو  بزنی زیرش یه بخشی باز بشه که سریال رو باید اونجا وارد کنی.

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> تو فرم ثبت نام گزینه مربوط به پیام نور که اواخر صفحه اس تیکش رو بزنی یه قسمتی باز میشه اونجا کد رو میزنی



من کد پیش دانشگاهی ندارم ولی سنجش ازم میخواد چیکار کنم ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Pro

> من کد پیش دانشگاهی ندارم ولی سنجش ازم میخواد چیکار کنم ؟


شما الان دانش آموز پیش دانشگاهی هستی؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> شما الان دانش آموز پیش دانشگاهی هستی؟



اره.. ولی هنوز تموم نکردم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

اقا زودتر بگین  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Pro

> اقا زودتر بگین


در رديف 40 : داوطلب بايد سال اخذ مدرك دوره پيش دانشگاهي خود را در اين بند درج نمايد. داوطلباني كه هم اكنون مشغول به تحصيل در دوره
پيش دانشگاهي بوده و در سال 1395 فارغ التحصيل خواهند شد، بايد سال اخذ مدرك دوره پيش دانشگاهي خود را سال 95 درج نمايند.
در رديف 41 : داوطلب بايد معدل كل دوره پيش دانشگاهي خود را در صورت فارغ التحصيلي در اين محل درج نمايد (به ص  ورت اعداد صحيح و
اعشار).
شما که کد نداری فعلا چیزی وارد نمیکنی تا پایان امتحانات که نمراتت وارد سایت میشه و کد سوابق تحصیلی میگیری.

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> در رديف 40 : داوطلب بايد سال اخذ مدرك دوره پيش دانشگاهي خود را در اين بند درج نمايد. داوطلباني كه هم اكنون مشغول به تحصيل در دوره
> پيش دانشگاهي بوده و در سال 1395 فارغ التحصيل خواهند شد، بايد سال اخذ مدرك دوره پيش دانشگاهي خود را سال 95 درج نمايند.
> در رديف 41 : داوطلب بايد معدل كل دوره پيش دانشگاهي خود را در صورت فارغ التحصيلي در اين محل درج نمايد (به ص  ورت اعداد صحيح و
> اعشار).
> شما که کد نداری فعلا چیزی وارد نمیکنی تا پایان امتحانات که نمراتت وارد سایت میشه و کد سوابق تحصیلی میگیری.



چیزی وارد نکردم دفعه اول.. خطا داد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Pro

> چیزی وارد نکردم دفعه اوا.. خطا داد


شما اول ثبت نام چی وارد کردی؟
فارغ التحصیل یا در حال آموزش پیش دانشگاهی؟

----------


## elm10

دوست عزیز تو این صفحه ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1395 وقتی دکمه تایید و ادامه رو زدید صفحه بعدش توی قسمت وضعیت پیش دانشگاهی باید گزینه ۲ رو تیک بزنید نه ۱ .

----------

